# Spanish Cedar Bleeding



## haprior (Sep 26, 2008)

I built a walnut humidor lined with Spanish Cedar. It also has 2 drawers made from Spanish cedar. The cedar is bleeding a pitch like substance which sticks to the cigars, looks awful and gums up the drawer slides. Any ideas on how to clean the wood and slides without discoloring the cedar?

thanks, howie


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Odorless mineral spirits should take it off but it will probably show back up again. Nature of the beast.


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

Why do people only line the humidors with spanish cedar and not make the entire box out of it?


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I have made some completely from spanish cedar. It may be because of the bleeding in some pieces. I used pieces I knew were not bleeding.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey Djone,
Spanish cedar is a pretty lightweight wood also. For a smallish box or project it would probably be fine. I don't think I would use it for something large that is subject to some abuse or wear and tear.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Denatured alcohol works best for me. Once I nuked the thin pieces to set the pitch (sap) and stop it from seeping out, and instead it made it bubble out. I then wiped it off with denatured alcohol. I only had this happen a few times. 

Try my nuke trick, but make sure you only do one piece at a time. If the stay in too long and are above EMC, they can warp. If they do, soak them in water five minutes and use 1/8" by 1/8" stickers and stack the pieces with weight on them. They will dry flat again.


----------



## haprior (Sep 26, 2008)

:yes:Thanks for all the help. Does anybody know if you let the wood season in the shop if you can then see what boards are going to bleed, or is it the humidity in the humidor that brings it out?


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

this is some I got.haven't used any yet.


----------

